
Vivaldi Browser for Power Users Hits 1.0 - nefitty
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/05/vivaldi-browser-hits-1-0/
======
brudgers
Announcement:
[https://vivaldi.com/press/2016-04-06-Vivaldi-1_goes_final/](https://vivaldi.com/press/2016-04-06-Vivaldi-1_goes_final/)

------
baldfat
I have been using the browser for about 3 months now. It is by far my favorite
browser for all the flexibility it affords and options. Love that I can use
Chrome Extensions.

